
Almost 6,000 online shops hit by hackers - frankydp
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37643754
======
stubadub
Almost 6,000 web shops are unknowingly harbouring malicious code that is
stealing the credit card details of customers.
[https://gwillem.github.io](https://gwillem.github.io)

